
How to Hire the Best Developers (Just Like Google, Pinterest, and Facebook) - domrdy
https://medium.com/swlh/how-google-pinterest-and-facebook-hire-the-best-developers-5f583bd5926b
======
hathym
Ask yourself first if you can afford the best developers.

